# jerk bait rod's



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

what do guys like stiff or limber rod for jerk baits?.....I use 5'9 med lite with 10 lb fire line.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm useing a 6-6" Med Kistler with 10# XT
I usally never feel the hit, but the rod loads up perfectly


----------



## jd_7655 (Mar 25, 2004)

6'-6" st croix medium action. It's pretty stiff but I can feel if a fish so much as breaths on my lure.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I prefer an x-fast, medium power rod. With the fast action I can make a bait dance like a drunken trollop, and the fast action makes snapping weeds off a cinch.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol:



ESOX said:


> I prefer an x-fast, medium power rod. With the fast action I can make a bait dance like a drunken trollop, and the fast action makes snapping weeds off a cinch.


I agree on BOTH accounts Paul , except I generally use a Clarus Fast MH 6'6" IM7 stick.
NOTHING like wasting a cast you can't shake weeds on!
Oh - and I sure as hell DO feel the hit , as does the fish when I answer back.
Knock knock , who's there -it's sfw , he said c'mere!!
:evilsmile
:evil:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I prefer rods at least 7' long, so I'll go with a Daiwa Zillion TDZL701MXB or a St Croix Legend Tournament LTBC70MHXF for most bass sized baits. Bigger baits I'll move up to light flipping sticks.



> Oh - and I sure as hell DO feel the hit , as does the fish when I answer back.
> Knock knock , who's there -it's sfw , he said c'mere!!


 LOL Robert. I agree. Very, very seldom am I surprised to find a fish on the rod. 20# PP, a good feeling rod, hell I can tell when a fish is just looking at the bait most of the time.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:
I use a spinning rod most of the time - but I do occasionally use my Citica 200D with a 7' Clarus heavy B/C setup , but _they REALLY don't like that rig _when I set the hook on 'em.............................

:yikes: :evilsmile


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I use a spinning rod most of the time - but I do occasionally use my Citica 200D with a 7' Clarus heavy B/C setup , but _they REALLY don't like that rig _when I set the hook on 'em.............................
> 
> :yikes: :evilsmile




Neither does the side of my head......:yikes:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Batter UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:evil:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

for bass i use a 6'6" M/Fast casting rod with 12lb floro. Don't like to go too heavy because you will loose fish but you need some stiffness to work the bait correctly.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

thedude said:


> for bass i use a 6'6" M/Fast casting rod with 12lb floro. Don't like to go too heavy because you will loose fish but you need some stiffness to work the bait correctly.


3 words.........J DaWg.

*Mustad Triple Grips*


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I always hear so much about people losing fish hooked on small trebles on body baits blaming the rod for being too fast/ firm. WTH, don't they have drags on their reels? If I hook a fish, I very, very seldom lose one.


----------



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

if i dont hear my drag slip on the hook set its to tight,I fish fire line always with a spinning reel........and im sorry but one more time,stiff or limber to get the most action in the bait?


----------



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

and where did this get moved to and why? I figured Saint Clair/jerk bait...idono.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Guppy said:


> if i dont hear my drag slip on the hook set its to tight,I fish fire line always with a spinning reel........and im sorry but one more time,stiff or limber to get the most action in the bait?


Looks like the general consensus is a fast action rod of medium power.



Guppy said:


> and where did this get moved to and why? I figured Saint Clair/jerk bait...idono.


It got moved to Tackle Talk, because the choice of rods for working a jerk bait is not specific to a given body of water, it is a tackle topic.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*"Tackle Talk*"


















I've had to use the side cutters to cut a fishes jaws apart to get TWO tines out of the corner of their moWF.
I will ONLY put ONE on the tail treble , it takes too damn long to cut out more hooks.

Yes Virginia , the drag is there foe a purpose.

:evilsmile


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> Clarus


Nice rods for the price.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

How do those hooks stack up to Excaliburs Robert? I have really liked Excaliburs since they came out 10-15 years ago.........


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ESOX said:


> How do those hooks stack up to Excaliburs Robert? I have really liked Excaliburs since they came out 10-15 years ago.........


XCalibur Tx3's??
You mean these Paul??





They come stock on many Smithwick Rogues.....
Damn good , sticky sharp hook - the Triple Grips are sharper and meaner though~ BUT the Tx3's are indeed a great hook too.
I have 'em in my treble box and I use them in conjunction with the Triple grip on baits a lot of the time.

Try them , they may become a new favorite Paul!

You are CORRECT Ray I love my Clarus rods - I sometimes drop a rod or clunk it accidentally and the IM7 gives a good feel when I have a stick bait back 100+ feet yet it's a bit forgiving when I do something stupid to it.
PLUS it has the LTD LT over the counter warranty.
What's not to like about that??
:evilsmile


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> 3 words.........J DaWg.
> 
> *Mustad Triple Grips*


i use triple grips. the wrong rod will pull even the best treble, especially the smaller ones.


----------

